
Your office is beginning to look like a forest - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/design/why-your-office-is-beginning-to-look-like-a-forest-a8218516.html
======
randomerr
I remembers of an article I read last year in Business Inside. It touched on
the physical and mental health benefits of at least taking a break in nature
and unplugging in your regular life. From the closing summary in my article:

Why the connection? Researchers point to "recovery from stress and attention
fatigue, encouragement of physical activity, facilitation of social contact
and better air quality" as well as nature's positive effect on mental health,
which would boost overall health and longevity as well.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/scientific-benefits-of-
nature...](http://www.businessinsider.com/scientific-benefits-of-nature-
outdoors-2016-4/)

